# Nissan GT R35 Jet Black Paint COrrection



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*
This job was done back in 2009 forget to post this one 

A got a call from guy who was referred to me by one of my good clients , he was very upset over the phone because he had had his car washed ( and the Car in question is a two month old Nissan GTR ) and yes you guessed it , Jet Black ! The job was done last Friday and part of Saturday to finish off .

When i first saw the car i was in shock how on earth can people wash cars this way ?

The Nissan dealer spun some bull**** about self healing paint , well from what i have read on the Internet and reading other forums were detailers polished these cars , this self healing paint is only good for two repairs ! It heals minor scratches and very fine swirl marks ( Holograms ) when exposed to the sun not this sort of damage !

Anyway i had my work cut out for this car the paint was very soft it reminded me of the old Porsche Paints ! :waah:

I had to use a differente polishing technique to remove the deep scratches and swirl marks on this car , the normal technique that i normally use for european exotics goes out the window with this car.

This particular paint doesn't like to be polished excessively like the Euro counterparts it hates excessive heat !

Well i certainly had my work cut out for this one as well !

So here's the GTR !

As you can see from this 50/50 photo the scratches caused by hand washing were very bad :doublesho

Before










After



















Rear Bumper before










Rear Bumper After



















After

Reflection shots LSP( Last Step Product Blackfire Ivory Carnauba Wax .





































It's a pity the owner took the keys  otherwise i would have got some external shots as well .

Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great Mario great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Mario , IMHO one of the hardest paints to correct :thumb:


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job mate, fantastic reflections!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Mario. 

It's very tricky to work with indeed, I've just this second finished one in the same colour. 

Stunning finish!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Mario! 

A day and a bit to achieve that? What a machine!!!  

Self healing paint? Self swirling paint more like it!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


AaronGTi said:



Looks great Mario great work :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Aaron much appreciated buddy :thumb:



tonyy said:



Looks great:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony :thumb:



Racer said:



Great Job Mario , IMHO one of the hardest paints to correct :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui, you are right you look at the car and it scratches 
Just kidding, it was a real pain to correct, I have done two jet blacks and one silver ! The jet black being the more difficult to correct but now I now what works best Xpert 1500 with Green Polishing Pad and refine with Black Pad !



JD-Cumbria said:



Great job mate, fantastic reflections!

Click to expand...

Thanks mate !



MidlandsCarCare said:



Great job Mario.

It's very tricky to work with indeed, I've just this second finished one in the same colour.

Stunning finish! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Russ,

It was a very tricky paint to work on as you know , this is the second one as well, :lol: are you and I a sucker for punishment 

Thanks once again !



type[r]+ said:



Very nice Mario!

A day and a bit to achieve that? What a machine!!! 

Self healing paint? Self swirling paint more like it! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Matty,

Yes , you can call me that 

Self healing paint my a... it heals only twice with heat and then it's complete rubbish like Jeremy Clarkson would say :lol:



Concours Car Care said:



Lovely as always Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Lee !



WHIZZER said:



looks great

Click to expand...

Thanks Bill :thumb:

Thank you guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work Mario, i love GT's in black :argie::argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


ITHAQVA said:



Great work Mario, i love GT's in black :argie::argie:

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy!:wave:*


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice mario


*
Thanks Stevie :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work indeed, like the GTR a lot :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario!:thumb:

Hope you are well?

John.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work indeed, like the GTR a lot :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , glad you like it buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------

